# Lynnhaven Wednesday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Thinkin' of hittin' lynnhaven on Wednesday afterwork. Give me a call if you want to join.

Ric
289-5136


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Count me in, see you out there around 5. Weather and tides look good for numerous options.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

*Bring your gun*

Jay, bring your gun to kill my skunk!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

I'll be there also, I've got a skunk flag you can fly if you like.Think I'll bring it to the next meeting and maybe we can pass it around as members earn it.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

What a night and man are my shoulders sore. I'm not sure if it's from all the pullage or the paddeling into position against the current all night. Glad to see the Lynnhaven skunk knocked off your boat Ric and there was absolutely no need for the gun.  

Rick C and I got out about 5:30 and drifted the last of the incoming looking for Flatties with no luck. After the current went slack we tried around the pilings with the same results. Ric (Fisherman) joined us a little after 6 and shared our lousey luck. He headed east as we stayed near the bridge and kept trying.

About 7:30 it turned on. The outside of the bridge was boiling with schoolie Striper and taylor Blues mixed into the same schools. It was non-stop action after that as Ric returned to join in the fun around dark. There were some BIG Blues under the Taylors and they were great fun on the light tackle. I managed to take home 1 Fat 24" Striper and a couple Blues for more strip-baits.

Rick C and I left Ric catching some huge Blues around 10:30 and headed in. Great fun out there guys, glad we got to share in Blitz. Looking forward to doing it soon.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

sounds like you guys nailed them!


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Yeah baby, the skunk is dead. Can't believe that we didn't pick anything up in the pilings on crabs or in the creek on strips and jigs, but who cares when we get in on a blitz like that. I was in the dumps when I paddled back from Keelings Drain with the stench of skunk hanging heavy in the air. As I got closer to the bridge I saw Rick and Jay in the lights, then I saw the fish busting on the surface, and suddenly all was good in the world. Blues to 20 and schoolies on the surface. Rick said he had caught a chopper on another trip. I'd been lugging some 3 and 4 ounce Megabait jigs around just for this day, time to bust 'em out. Rigged the medium conventional with 50 lb leader and tied on a 3 ounce Stingsilver. First drop. Boom! Fish pulled me screaming out into the bay and around in circles. I got it close enough to see I didn't want it in the boat with me. 30 plus inch blue big head and big teeth. Chop Chop, the hook pulled. Good! After that, every drop resulted in a big blue and ended with a pulled hook. They were bending the wire hooks on my jig. I switched to a 4 ounce with a beefy treble and managed to get the next few fish to the boat. I still stink like fish. How sweet it is.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great story... sounds like you need to get yourself a gaff or a boga type of gripper.


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I got a Berkley Lip Gripper and I had a net, but I didn't want to tangle the net up with treble hooks and bluefish teeth. Lip grippers work best when you can get a short wrap on the leader and control the fish's head. Those big ones are so powerful and completely psycho that I really didn't want them swinging lead and hooks anywhere near me. Gaffs kill. I figured the best thing was to get an eyefull and say good bye. We parted amicably.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah, i guess if you not gonna take it home, gaff would not be a good way to bring in a fish for a look. 

what would you do if you wanted to bring it home? Gaff and a small bat?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fisherman said:


> I got a Berkley Lip Gripper and I had a net, but I didn't want to tangle the net up with treble hooks and bluefish teeth. Lip grippers work best when you can get a short wrap on the leader and control the fish's head. Those big ones are so powerful and completely psycho that I really didn't want them swinging lead and hooks anywhere near me. Gaffs kill. I figured the best thing was to get an eyefull and say good bye. We parted amicably.



aww...be a man and lip em


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

SeaSalt said:


> yeah, i guess if you not gonna take it home, gaff would not be a good way to bring in a fish for a look.
> 
> what would you do if you wanted to bring it home? Gaff and a small bat?



lasso the tail


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

You be the man! My dad and I took a bass fisherman out back in the days when the big blues were everywhere (have those days returned?) and, you guessed it, he tried to lip the first blue he caught. He didn't try to lip the second blue he caught.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HAA HAA... be a man and lip it!!  

thats funny about bass fisherman...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

You only get your fingers close to a Blues mouth once unless your a complete moron or masochist, which I'm sure there are some in this crowd that fit either or both groups.  

They're not bad when caught from shore and you can just watch them flop around until they're tired, but when they see the Yak they act they got rabies and go even more wild. I guess that's why they're so fun to catch.

I net the ones I can and usually lose tackle to the rest. Some of those last night were just too big for the net and a few others wouldn't stay in the net as they proceded to go crazy.

It's been since the halcyon days of the beach-blitzs on H.I. back in the 70's and 80's since I've seen so many that big. I lost count of the grubs they took from me but it was great fun on 6 lb. tackle.

Ric, I think you're right there's too many around this year and last to not think it may be their turn for an upswing in the "cycle of life".


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Last night, I couldn't help but to remember Kevin with that snapper blue firmly attached to his cojones. Yeouch! Can you imagine the damage one of those beasts from lastnight could do? That's a Darwin Award.


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Yeah, I got a 28" blue at HRBT the other night. I wish I was there to get hold of one of those 30"+ chompers.

A gaff is what you would want for a fish like that if you wanted to keep it. But why would you? If you want to eat one, eat a small one, they taste ok. The big ones taste like crap. Back in the day when you could slay a whole boat load of 15 pounders, guys would bring home a box full of them and just let them rot. What a waste. People don't do that now, thank goodness. Glad to see they are coming back, it has only taken about 15 years!

Tom


----------

